
Anita Sarkeesian, 'gaming's feminist advocate,' makes the Time 100 - evo_9
http://www.polygon.com/2015/4/16/8428461/anita-sarkeesian-time-100
======
angersock
According to the article, the people previously celebrated in the industry
would be folks like Notch, Jens Bergensten, and Miyamoto. People that created
_Minecraft_ and the early IP of Nintendo.

Anita, by contrast, is more notable for the buzz and backlash she generated
than any of her actual work.

And so, Times celebrates the victim instead of the maker.

